# Please keep Raisin in your thoughts



## RileysMommy (Jul 18, 2011)

Hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Aw poor little thing! They have such a high pain tolerance, don't beat yourself up over not noticing. She could have just slipped out there for all you knew, my two wrestle so hard I'm amazed they don't hurt themselves when they do that. I'm sure Raisin will feel a lot better tomorrow; you're the one who will be laying awake tonight, worrying. Take care and I hope Raisin is soon home and you feel better about it all. By the way, i love Raisin's name!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh poor baby. Don't beat yourself up over it, hopefully she will be fine. Please keep us posted!


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

poor baby!


----------



## Nawal (Mar 3, 2012)

Poor little thing, I hope she has a speedy recovery, I will keep Raisin in my thoughts


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Poor girly! Absolutely, Keep us posted?


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk (Dec 6, 2011)

Thats crazy! Cut from a rounded bolt.. Poor baby, I hope she feels better .. I hope she heals quickly.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Poor thing~ We are sending a lot of poodle hugs and healing vibes your way! I hope Raisin will feel better very very soon.


----------



## mdwcarolina (Dec 9, 2011)

Oh heck, I know this is a nightmare for you. I understand the guilt part, we all watch our animals so carefully and then just cannot believe it if we miss something, and it feels bad. I know. But I know we have all missed something sometime, and we do tend to beat ourselves up long after our critters are on the road to a full recovery and have about forgotten the whole thing.

I know Raisin will be OK! Please let us know how it goes, and we will be here supporting you all the way.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hugs for you, and healing thoughts for Raisin. Hope you are both feeling better soon.


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Ladyscarletthawk said:


> Thats crazy! Cut from a rounded bolt.. Poor baby, I hope she feels better .. I hope she heals quickly.


I know, it is crazy. The vet said it is pretty bad. And it is not really cut but ripped. I can't imagine how it might have hurt. She said she probably got caught and struggled and that is how it got ripped open. It sounds about right because she is kinda jumpy. If she is sitting on your lap and you touch her hair lightly she will jump a mile. I took a picture of the bolt that did it. It was the only place in my yard that had black hair stuck to it.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ouch - I don't see how anyone could have foreseen that as a problem, or guessed what had happened after.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Hope Raisin feels better soon - hugs and licks from Sadie & Lacey


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Let us know about sweet Raisin and don't blame yourself.


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

We are home. Thankfully, even though it was deep, it didn't go deep enough to cause any real damage. She has 12 stitches and a drain. We go back in 3-5 days to hopefully remove the drain. Then 11-14 days to remove the stitches. They gave her some pain meds and a light sedative for tonight. She is currently passed out in her crate. Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Arborgale (Dec 11, 2011)

Wishing Raisin a speedy recovery! Heel! :flowers:


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Poor baby! Hoping healing goes as expected and that she's on to new (less painful) adventures in no time!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

That is great that she is doing well and there wasnt alot of major damage done! What part of northern IL are you from? I am from Rockford!


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

bigpoodleperson said:


> That is great that she is doing well and there wasnt alot of major damage done! What part of northern IL are you from? I am from Rockford!


Me too!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Thats awesome!!! Does she have a tiny little chicken nugget tail? I know several black standards around here who have them all coming from the same breeder. Do you go to dog parks alot? When I get my new baby we will have to meet up! My boy Riley from my avatar died of cancer this fall. 

P.S. what vet do you go to?


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

So glad it wasn't as bad as first thought hope she continues to be pain free and is back to normal soon!


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

bigpoodleperson said:


> Thats awesome!!! Does she have a tiny little chicken nugget tail? I know several black standards around here who have them all coming from the same breeder. Do you go to dog parks alot? When I get my new baby we will have to meet up! My boy Riley from my avatar died of cancer this fall.
> 
> P.S. what vet do you go to?


From what I have seen on here she does have a short tail. I wish it was longer. I joined here after I got her. I got her from a BYB in Freeport. Nice people but I have learned better from being on here. She's been a great dog so far. She was the only black one in the litter. The rest were cream. That was one of my guidelines. I wanted a poodle that was laid back and a dark color. Preferably a girl. Found all three when we got to this place. The rest of the puppies were trying to climb out to get us and she was just sitting quietly, waiting her turn. We don't go to dog parks. Honestly, I wasn't even sure there were any here. And up until this year, I had my 4 year old all day, every day. Now she is in scholl 3 mornings a week. And even then I only have a couple of hours before I have to pick her up. I do have a fenced in back yard that is a fairly decent size. Raisin love to run the whole thing every time she is let out (which I guess is what go us into this situation in the first place).

I was sorry to hear about Riley. We go to Hillcrest Animal hospital on Alpine. That is the vet that Keith (fiance) took his dog when we met and I haven't really found any reason to change. Except that they are really busy almost every time I walk in there. Wow, this was long. :smile:


----------



## Raisin'sMom (Mar 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, Raisin is doing better this morning. Not that I am not glad she is feeling better but she want to go outside and play. But then she comes inside and she is on the back of the couch (she thinks she is a small dog) and she is crying every once in a while. I wish she would come over here and relax by me. Although she may be crying because she has to go to the bathroom. She won't go when I have her on the leash and I don't want to let her go. It would certainly be easier on me if she was passed out like last night but I am glad she is feeling a little better.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Glad she is doing better!


----------



## Ladywolfe (Jan 11, 2012)

So happy to hear that Raisen is safely at home. It really hurts to have a fur-baby go through something like this. Best wishes for a speedy full recovery.


----------

